# How long do you practice??



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

Wondering how many minutes a day everybody practices? Everyday? I practice 2 or 3 times a week for 45 minutes or till my groups get farther apart would like to get more time in but iv'e got family time!!!


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I shoot everyday. During the week i may shoot for 30 minutes or it may be for an hour or more. On the weekends i shoot for 2-4 hours each day. Some days when i am tuning something it may be as much as 6 hours of shooting off and on the get stuff where i want it.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

2 or 3 times a week for bout 30 minutes.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello
I try to shoot every day.It helps keep Aurthur down.  

Now here in Ohio it has been very hard .The way the rain has been for this month.

Unk :angel:


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

I set no time limit but shoot 30-60 good shots a day 5-6 days a week and shoot a 3d course every Sunday.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Similar here Unc, it's one of my stress management tools. My routine is to come home from work give hugs and kisses to the crew and i head out back for a little me time. Sometimes my wife comes out back and chats with me while i unwind.


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

An hour or so a couple of times a week.

Once my form starts to break down, or if I"m not into it, I quit for the day. There's no sense in reinforcing bad habits.


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

I practice everyday when I get home from work at around 5:30 until the wife comes home at 8... I have a range in my basement... about 18 yards...

I stop early if I need to do other stuff but I try to get in at least 1 hour a day if not more... then the rest on here AT... LOL

And I get to a course on the weekend... it is a most unless I got family things to do... even then I try to do it quick or go shoot mad early...


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Like everything else in life I over do it. I founf shooting everyday hurts me more than it helps. I shoot no more than every other day. I find I hold steadier and the shots feel better. Also helps balance going to the gym and shooting


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Up until recently, I was shooting 6 days a week for at least an hour each day.

I injured my back about a month ago and I haven't shot in two weeks. Talk about withdrawals! But its what I need to do in order to get back to where I can shoot.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I shoot 3-5 days a week for about 30-60 minutes and at least 1 3d course a week. I try to get some good shoots in and not over shoot. I find that when I shoot for more then an hour fatigue sets in and the results are more negative then positive. So I will try to break it up in 30 minute session a few hours apart if I have the chance. Plus shooting in different contions is always good. Sun, Overcast, Wind, Rain.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

30 Mins per day


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

On average I shoot about 4-5 times a week. Each shooting session lasts for hours. Consider that I don't just stand and shoot, shoot, shoot. Often times when I'm really working on form I do not attempt to shoot groups. I'll shoot one arrow and then retrieve it. I might shoot 10-20 arrows and then take a break. Go for a walk through the club grounds (woods) or mow the grass or any other thing just to break up the sequence and give my body and mind a rest. Then shoot some more, usually playing with the tune, changing something just to see if a change makes a difference. So, these sessions will last anywhere from 3-5 hours.


----------



## powerman (May 27, 2005)

I shoot every day I can anywhere between 30 to 120 arrows. Once I start getting tired though things tend to get frustrating and bad habits develop. Practice doesn't make perfect. Perfect practice makes perfect!


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

i shoot everyday for about 30min.


----------



## KaRaYzEE (May 31, 2005)

everyday i shoot about 20-25 arrows just so i can keep loose


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Practice time*

I was practicing 3-4 times a week for about 1-2 hours, but the club I'm a member of has since lost the property, and a new site has not been found yet   so, right know I'm not practicing as much as I'd like, but I'll be helping a friend make his range longer soon. Then I'll be able to shoot farther than 23yds.


----------



## MObowstalker (Jun 1, 2005)

almost every day i shoot until my draw starts to get shaky.but if i got no time i at least try to shoot 1 shot everyday, becasue you only need 1 shot!!


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

every day 7 days a week it is my sanity time, no work, kids, wife or stress


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I try to shoot every day for about 30 to 45 mins. I like to shoot 30 to 60 times and stop. I don't want to wear out something. I also have to fight the junk my wife puts in front of my target in the garage. She has no concept of how important shooting my bow is, and crowds me out with her stuff.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Every day, at least 20 arrows and sometimes as many as 200 arrows.
During 3D season, I try to shoot at varying distances but once late August gets here I shoot at 20 and 30yds. While hunting, a 30yd shot is as long as I'll take so I constantly duplicate that shot so I can be a machine when the time comes.

Jon


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> I try to shoot every day for about 30 to 45 mins. I like to shoot 30 to 60 times and stop. I don't want to wear out something. I also have to fight the junk my wife puts in front of my target in the garage. She has no concept of how important shooting my bow is, and crowds me out with her stuff.



I know the feeling my 18.5 yard target in my basement is in front of the washer and dyer and I got to fight with her get some practice time...
LOL
but she is very understanding and knows that I love my sport...
so we comprise... :angel:


----------



## TORN-AGAIN (Mar 7, 2005)

About 100 -150 shots every other day. Sometime take a 2 day break.


----------

